# Cleaning racks for your smoker.



## wayne p (Nov 8, 2015)

I have been spraying my racks with Pam before I put them in the smoker to help with the cleaning.   But when done still have a heck of a job getting the racks clean.  Does anyone have any ideas other than what I am already doing as to how to keep the racks clean?


----------



## cmayna (Nov 8, 2015)

Wayne,

What type of meats are you smoking?   I always use PAM on the grates of my smokers which causes no sticking and much easier cleaning.  But I mainly smoke fish, so that might have an impact.   What type of smoker are you using?


----------



## hoity toit (Nov 8, 2015)

I take my to the car wash, hit it with degreaser then rinse with the high pressure.

HT


----------



## wayne p (Nov 8, 2015)

I use Pam also on everything that I smoke.  But never thought about the power washer.   I will give it a try this weekend.   Am going to try some tilapia fillets and then some jerky so my racks should be pretty dirty by then.    Thanks.


----------



## driedstick (Nov 8, 2015)

I use pam but ever since I got my frog mats or A maze n "Q" mats them are the best since sliced bread 

DS


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 8, 2015)

I just scrub mine and knock the big crud off and leave the rest of the seasoning on there. 

With that said once a year I give them a good soak and scrub. I fill a large tub with hot water vinegar and dawn soap. Let soak for a good hour. Scrub with Brillo pad and rinse. They will shine.


----------



## oregon smoker (Nov 8, 2015)

I rinse them then toss them in the dish washer on high heat -heavy duty and they com out squeaky clean

Tom


----------



## wayne p (Nov 9, 2015)

I smoke everything.  Mainly chicken and pork but do jerky brisket, fish and anything else the kids bring me to smoke.  It is just that I like to keep my racks nice and clean and leave the rest of the smoker seasoned.
I


----------



## aeroforce100 (Nov 9, 2015)

You could always put them in your oven on cleaning cycle, maybe once every six months or so.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Nov 9, 2015)

Not real often, but when I need to really clean my smoker grates, I spray them down with Easy-Off, place them into a plastic bag, but the bag in the sun for a few hours, and then take them to the car wash.

Nasty business, but works pretty well.

Most of the time, I do as Dirt Sailor, wire brush the big stuff, and leave the seasoning...


----------

